
Show HN: A simple drawing and animation framework in Carp - hellerve
https://github.com/hellerve/anima
======
hellerve
If you’re interested in how this works or would like to try it out you can
also checkout the blog post I wrote about the system:

[https://blog.veitheller.de/Introducing_anima.html](https://blog.veitheller.de/Introducing_anima.html)

Please note that you have to have Carp and SDL2 (including SDL_image)
installed.

